# Everyone hates Rosie



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2010)

Reminds me of the study that says that having a cat lowers blood pressure


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2010)

Bloodletting will do that...


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 14, 2010)

OH bad kitty bad


----------

